# Caltrain shutdown possible



## jebr (Jul 16, 2020)

It appears that Caltrain may face a complete shutdown after San Francisco's supervisors failed to support a ballot initiative for a sales tax supporting Caltrain services.

From SFGate:


> The future of Caltrain is uncertain.
> 
> The cash-strapped agency faces a potential shutdown of its rail commuter line after a bid to put a sales tax on the November ballot failed. The San Francisco Board of Supervisors failed to support it at a Tuesday meeting.
> 
> Caltrain is in a dire budget situation as the agency is reliant on fare revenue and ridership is down due to the pandemic. A sales tax in the three counties where it operates — San Francisco, San Mateo and Santa Clara — would have provided a new revenue stream to keep train service afloat.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 16, 2020)

The article didn't say (or, I couldn't find it) how much the proposed sales tax would be. 
Whatever the amount, it would be on top of the existing sales tax: San Francisco County 8.5%; San Mateo County 9.25% and up to 9.75% in some cities; Santa Clara County 9.0% and up to 9.25% in some cities.


----------



## Alice (Jul 16, 2020)

FrensicPic said:


> The article didn't say (or, I couldn't find it) how much the proposed sales tax would be.
> Whatever the amount, it would be on top of the existing sales tax: San Francisco County 8.5%; San Mateo County 9.25% and up to 9.75% in some cities; Santa Clara County 9.0% and up to 9.25% in some cities.


1/8th cent. It is in the article SFGate linked to, in the San Mateo Daily Journal. Also gives SF reasons. My opinion, "reasons" should be in quotes.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 17, 2020)

Alice said:


> 1/8th cent. It is in the article SFGate linked to, in the San Mateo Daily Journal. Also gives SF reasons. My opinion, "reasons" should be in quotes.


Thanks...reading the San Mateo Daily Journal article provided more info.


----------



## west point (Jul 17, 2020)

1/8 th percent mean a whole 1 cent for an $8.00 purchase. Is this some kind of political ploy by the supervisors ?


----------



## Alice (Jul 18, 2020)

More on the issue, tax not yet dead
SoMa Supe Fights to Save Caltrain


----------



## jrud (Nov 4, 2020)

The total amount per year is substantial.









Measure RR Sales Tax to Fund Caltrain Appears to Pass


Caltrain has lost significant ridership and subsequent funding during the COVID-19 pandemic, but after Tuesday’s election, it may receive a lifeline and long-term financial support.




www.nbcbayarea.com


----------



## PVD (Nov 4, 2020)

No matter what the amounts are, in the next campaign the opponent will run ads talking about how someone supports higher taxes


----------



## flitcraft (Nov 4, 2020)

Maybe people really do think that taxes are worth it for better transit. Seattle just voted a sales tax hike for transit that passed by more than 80%. It will raise the total sales tax in Seattle to 10.15%.


----------



## MARC Rider (Nov 4, 2020)

PVD said:


> No matter what the amounts are, in the next campaign the opponent will run ads talking about how someone supports higher taxes


This was a ballot initiative. The "someone" supporting higher taxes was about 70% of the electorate.


----------



## PVD (Nov 4, 2020)

Yes, that is how it is playing out, but the response is focused on the first post, which was about non support from politicians, not the electorate...


----------



## WWW (Nov 5, 2020)

NIMBY


----------



## WWW (Nov 5, 2020)

NIMBY - but certainly you don't expect to travel FREE on the taxpayers dime.
Any transit system is no doubt subsidized by some faction of the government.
The fares paid only take care of a small portion of the operating expenses.

But then there are merits about getting more folks to use public transit
reducing the foot print of personal pollution - but then this virus thing reducing
ridership working from (quarantine) home is not helping pay the bill.
Empty trains transit does not fare well for keeping things running.

Options are bleak - but reducing taxes is not a solution - increasing is not much
better - maybe raising the fares - just throw me under the first train you see
if you think it will help gasp ! LOL ! 

NIMBY - Not in My Back Yard - there are problems like this all over the world !


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 5, 2020)

Nimby's are all over but perpetual devotion to personal vehicles and extreme resistance to high speed rail seems like a Western Hemisphere issue. In Europe and Asia several countries have enjoyed high speed rail for decades with many more routes planned or in progress. We're talking about a concept that started in the 1960's and is quickly reaching conventional infrastructure status. High speed rail will soon be expanding into developing economies but we still can't implement even one single route anywhere in our hemisphere. A big part of that is because entrenched businesses and wealthy landowners are still aligned against it and they enjoy and extraordinary number of tools they can leverage to either slow or stop it altogether. Every day of delay adds more cost to the balance sheet and eventually even the best plans will simply run out of money and give up.


----------



## jis (Nov 5, 2020)

Measure RR Sales Tax to Fund Caltrain Appears to Pass


Caltrain has lost significant ridership and subsequent funding during the COVID-19 pandemic, but after Tuesday’s election, it may receive a lifeline and long-term financial support.




www.nbcbayarea.com


----------



## Brian Battuello (Nov 6, 2020)

Yay! I've probably taken Caltrain once in my life (I live in Boston) but would be nice to know it is still there if I ever find my way back to SF.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 7, 2020)

WWW said:


> NIMBY - but certainly you don't expect to travel FREE on the taxpayers dime.
> Any transit system is no doubt subsidized by some faction of the government.
> The fares paid only take care of a small portion of the operating expenses.
> 
> ...


Proud to say that Austin FINALLY Passed a Light Rail/ Clean Bus Prop that will bring us in to the 20th Century, then we can start Updating it to the 21st!!( $7 Billion)


----------



## jiml (Nov 8, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Proud to say that Austin FINALLY Passed a Light Rail/ Clean Bus Prop that will bring us in to the 20th Century, then we can start Updating it to the 21st!!( $7 Billion)


I just saw the headline for that, but the story was behind a paywall. Was it an addition to your ballot locally or a separate matter?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 8, 2020)

jiml said:


> I just saw the headline for that, but the story was behind a paywall. Was it an addition to your ballot locally or a separate matter?


It was a Ballot initiative on the General Election Ballot ( Local,State,Federal) for Cap Metro which serves Central Texas Cities and the 2 Counties ( Travis/ Williamson)that Opt in for Bus and Light Rail Transportstion.

Cap Metro is funded by a Sales Tax and Property Taxes from these areas, along with Federal Funding and Fare Box Recovery,currently Very Meager, due to Low Ridership caused by Poor Planning and Incompetent Management by the current Board ( Politicians and Executives.)


----------



## neroden (Nov 9, 2020)

Link to Austin's plan which just got local funding through the local ballot initiative: System Plan | Project Connect by Capital Metro

The Guadalupe Line (Orange Line) has been promoted as the most important "spine" route to connect Austin by transit advocates since... uh... 1990, I think? So this is a big win. It's failed to happen at least twice before.


----------

